# The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht



## FlorianStangl (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro - Erster Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## Chaz0r (6. Dezember 2013)

Sieht cool aus, finde ich. Ich fand den ersten Amazing Spider-Man schon super, besser als die ersten 3 Filme.

Aber irgendwie sieht sein Outfit nicht mehr so aus wie im ersten Teil, oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hasse A. Garfield. Ohne den grandiosen Tobey ist jeder weitere Spidey für den ***...


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nix gegen Andrew Garfield, in Boy A war er beeindruckend.

Der Spiderman-Reboot hat mir trotzdem nicht gefallen.
Daran konnte auch die bezaubernde Emma Stone nichts ändern.

Von Teil 2 erwarte ich nicht viel.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2013)

was ich ja echt bescheiden finde ist ja: Die CGI sehen aus wie aus einem fucking Spiel! Und vorallem fällt es einen auf und das kann´s ja nicht sein, weil die garantiert nicht Echtzeit gerendert werden


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Effekte sehen echt bescheiden aus und auch der Anzug gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.
Noch dazu ist Electro einer der langweiligeren Bösewichte.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, die Effekte sehen echt bescheiden aus und auch der Anzug gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.
> Noch dazu ist Electro einer der langweiligeren Bösewichte.


 
naja, aus dem Gegner kann man immer mal was drehen, siehe den Joker
aber wenn halt die Effekte aussehen wie vom neuen Spiel fühlt man sich doch eher wie in einem Let's Play


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aus dem Gegner kann man immer mal was drehen, siehe den Joker


 Der Joker war doch schon immer ein toller Villain, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Mich stört der Fokus auf 3D-Szenen. Ist im Trailer leider sehr deutlich zu erkennen, auch wegen der Slomos. Und Fox als Electro... Das sieht einfach schwach aus.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Der Joker war doch schon immer ein toller Villain, oder wie meinst du das?


 
naja, so am Anfang war der erst so ein Labbeduddel


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, so am Anfang war der erst so ein Labbeduddel


 Meinst du den richtigen Joker aus den Comics?

Der war zu Beginn recht harmlos, das stimmt.
Aber das ist ja auch schon Ewigkeiten (50+ Jahre) her.


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Meinst du den richtigen Joker aus den Comics?
> 
> Der war zu Beginn recht harmlos, das stimmt.
> Aber das ist ja auch schon Ewigkeiten (50+ Jahre) her.


 
ja, aber das liegt ja nur daran weil Batman jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen läuft


----------



## Exar-K (6. Dezember 2013)

Die beste Inkarnation des Jokers ist und bleibt eh "The Killing Joke".
Übrigens mein Lieblingscomic.


----------



## lars9401 (6. Dezember 2013)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus, finde ich. Ich fand den ersten Amazing Spider-Man schon super, besser als die ersten 3 Filme.
> 
> Aber irgendwie sieht sein Outfit nicht mehr so aus wie im ersten Teil, oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


 
Die Augen sind heller/weißer und auch irgendwie größer als im ersten Teil.


----------

